# Jamo Studio 170 modification



## sasha (Jun 25, 2011)

This my old set of *Jamo Studio 170* speakers, but after upgrading from stereo amplifier to 5.1 and option on new Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver to run bi-wiring front speakers decided to modify my old speakers:
First modification port moved from back panel on to front panel by doing this i can move speakers closer to wall.
Second modification painted inside with "Quiet Kote" Sound damping spray. 
Third modification changed speakers connection for bi-wiring
Next step will be modification to standard crossovers, at the moment woofer is connected without any crossover and mid and tweeter only try 6db/oct crossover and than maybe replacing tweeters to ribbon.
Any recommendations?
Regards, 
Sasha.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha,
Looks really nice. It would appear that the next Speakers you get should be a DIY Kit where you will have a great deal more latitude when it comes to design decisions.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sasha (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you JJ, 
This will project for the future to build DIY speakers. First will try to build subwoofer, I have couple of Cerwin Vega HED 12-4 left over from car installation but first need to find a suitable amplifier for this project.
Best regards.
Sasha.


----------

